# Troll Brothers Elixirs - Juice Reviews



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Just wanted to start a thread for reviews on the juices done by @Troll Brothers Elixirs .

Here is another juice blender coming in at a lower price point. This immediately appeals to the stingy old man in my blood, and is something that I like to see happening. But I'm not here to get into the stuff regarding pricing of juice, let's just vape them already!

I tested all of these juices in a Cerabis 44, a 0.5ohm ceramic coil, between 40 to 60 Watts.

All juices were 3mg, will update with the PG:VG ratio once verified!



*Solaris

Website Description: *
_
"Custard Tart Infused with Lifeblood of Apple."
_
*What I Got:
*
Very good juice! This one is a well balanced mixture custard, apple, and a hint of cinnamon to top it all off. Tastes exactly like a baked apple pudding covered in custard, if my mother knew I vaped I would totally get her to try this, it would blow her mind at how close it is to the pudding I grew up with!

Not too sweet, and relatively subtle. But very, VERY tasty. Well impressed with the Solaris!


*Galena

Website Description:
*
_"Creamed Strawberry Tincture in a Solution of Milkshake."_

*What I Got:
*
A different take on a strawberry milkshake IMO. Galena is not your normal strawberry milkshake that usually is interpreted by my head as Nesquick, but for me it was a bit more like a strawberry pudding. Nice and smooth, with a hint of complexity that tastes a bit like biscuits to me, hence the pudding reference. Not really a fan of creamier vapes like this, but I did manage to work my way through the bottle quite quickly!


*Sweet Vitriol

Website Description:
*
_"Purified Honey in a Ripe Melon Solution._

*What I Got:
*
I have a strong aversion to honey vapes, and I expected to leave this one off the tasting list. When I gave it a sniff, it actually smelled very good, so because I’m crazy, I threw caution into the wind and gave it a bash. Turns out that there was no need to be worried, and it is actually very tasty, it is a nice refreshing melon, with a tiny little hint of honey. Nice and sweet, and pretty well-suited for a hot day in Durban! This little ditty also goes really well with an ice cold beer, and I would love to try it with a dash of mint, YUM!
*

Vermillion

Website Description:
*
_"Distilled Essence of Summer Fruit."_

*What I Got:
*
Nice and fruity! Fruitier than a man with a pink mod! I initially picked up a lot of pineapple, and some strawberry, MAYBE some apple or grape? There were a few hidden things I couldn’t pick up. I then realised that I had tasted something similar before, another juice that is very similar. It tastes a lot like a creamy strawberry favourite of mine, but with a dash of pineapple. Once I had made this comparison in my head however, I battled to taste anything else but the strawberry, with a squeeze of pine, but still very nice. 


*Aqua Vitae

Website Description:
*
_"Concentrated Tropical Fruit and Twice Distilled Menthol."_

*What I Got:
*
The Aqua Vitae one was on the top of my “too try” list. Cool fruits are the top of the charts to me, and I’m on a mission to find more that I like! There are many fruits in this one, and trying to pin down individual flavours was almost impossible for me. The fruits to me represent a good summer basket, and not overly sweet (in the candy sense), but a good representation of genuine fruit. Sometimes I tasted apples, sometimes mango, or maybe litchis, with some pineapple or grapes? One thing I do know is that the menthol strength is right on the money for me! Not too harsh, and not too subtle, once again the Trolls nailed that!


*Orpiment

Website Description:
*
_"Quintessence of Menthol and Powdered Peppermint."_

*What I Got:
*
Orpiment one is essentially a cool mint. So if you imagine a mint sweet, maybe like those chewy ones people keep feeding me (it has me concerned in all honesty that they do this), then this one is pretty much as close as you get. A relatively simple flavour, but done well. It is not overly minty or too sweet, I think they got it right in the middle. Because of this, I think this one could work well as an ADV for many!



Got the sample pack of juices from www.trollbrothers.co.za . R180 is a great price for 60mls of good juice. Even better, they have some specials going on (check out their subforum)!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (7/12/16)

Let me know when I can hijack your thread to give my 2cents lol
Solaris
Sweet Vitriol
Aqua Vitae


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/12/16)

Almost through my first bottle of Solaris - would like to hear your thoughts on this juice...


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Let me know when I can hijack your thread to give my 2cents lol
> Solaris
> Sweet Vitriol
> Aqua Vitae



Feel free to go ahead! This is for everyone to use, I would love to hear a bit more so I know what I'm getting into!



Chukin'Vape said:


> Almost through my first bottle of Solaris - would like to hear your thoughts on this juice...



Not really my profile preference, but it smells good, although that's all I know for now  Luck of the draw meant that Vermillion is the first one to get locked and loaded, I'll check out the Solaris next! If you're almost through your first bottle I'm hoping it's something I can look forward to?


----------



## MrDeedz (7/12/16)

I dont know much about the format of typing a review or if there is a template lol. Im just a keyboard ninja so here goes.


Mod:Cuboid

Tanks: Wismec Theorem and Goblin Mini V1

Solaris : Been Vaping and testing my Troll juices in a mates Wismec Theorem since Saturday and enjoying the sweet Tart with a hint of apple until I put the Solaris in my Goblin Mini V1 yesterday and dropped the Wattage and Danggg I was blown away with the flavour, creamy Vanilla Tart?? with and the punch of Baked granny smith “green” apple and CINAMMON!!! . Im not sure if my taste buds are burnt but yeah that my review on Solaris and its insane and def a winner recipe’. As a noob I finally figured out what a sweet spot is referred to I think.


Due to lack of knowledge I am not sure yet if a specific Tank is thirsty or it’s the Juice(VG/PG) but yeah have to keep refilling the Wismec often. Maybe it’s just due to the small tank capacity who knows..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> I dont know much about the format of typing a review or if there is a template lol. Im just a keyboard ninja so here goes.
> 
> 
> Mod:Cuboid
> ...


That sounds awesome! Good job!

Now you just have to share with us what your sweet-spot was! What coils, wick, and wattage were you vaping when you found the magic? That is very important IMO. So you found the cinnamon was easier to pick up at lower watts?

There are other things you can add that gives value to a review (but it is a guide, and not requirements), check out this thread...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/review-format.t1342/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That sounds awesome! Good job!
> 
> Now you just have to share with us what your sweet-spot was! What coils, wick, and wattage were you vaping when you found the magic? That is very important IMO. So you found the cinnamon was easier to pick up at lower watts?


Damn what lingo is that , just joking bro, Thanks for the thread URL and advice much apreesh!  Back to the drawing Board and will edit my review when Done tasting the Sweet Vitriol and Aqua!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SuicideZA (7/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Almost through my first bottle of Solaris - would like to hear your thoughts on this juice...


Myself and Psychofluffy are the mixers of the Solaris recipe and love getting honest feedback on our flavours, looking forward to your review 
@MrDeedz I'm glad you're enjoying it! Thanks for the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Updated the OP with my findings. Sorry it's so brief guys (maybe a bonus, I tend to get carried away)!

@MrDeedz and @Chukin'Vape , let me know how much I'm wrong by!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/17)

Man, I have been meaning to do a bit of a review again.

I won 2 bottles of Troll Brothers Juices at one of the vape meets a good while ago. I got Vermillion & Cadmia.

Cadmia - it is meant to be a Turkish Delight.

Boy oh boy, this is really addictive stuff! I love it. Extremely sweet but very "more-ish".
Within a few days I had almost finished the bottle and I had to put it away, I pulled it out again last night after putting a new build in my Petri 24 and wowzor. I really enjoy the juice!

Vermillion is very fruity, it is nice. I get a mango / papaya taste to it.
It is really good although I do prefer Cadmia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

